# Penn Conflict for Pier Fishing



## mmoncay11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello guys I'm new to the forum. I dropped by a local store with my uncle this past week. He went to buy a Penn spinfisher V, while there I saw the conflict and honestly really liked the aesthetics of the reel. I was looking into buying it for use on a pier. I mainly fish with a bubble rig in hopes of catching some Spanish. I already have a 6 ft rod from bass pro shops and was wondering if the 6000 Conflict would be a good combo for me. if not please guide me as to which size would be better and what rod would better suit my needs. Thanks


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Love the Conflict, but the 6000 is a little big for what you're doing IMHO. I used to sell lots of the bigger reels, but now many more in the 3-4K size range. Today's reels have stronger drag and larger line capacities with braid so the larger sizes are less important. I fish for Spanish and Pompano from the pier with 2500s and 3000s. Hope this information helps you.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

What Joe said!

I use Conflict 4000's for spanish, pomps, reds, and specs. The 2500's and 3000's are more than enough for any one of those fish but you never know when something much larger will bite and I like to be ready. 

I absolutely love the conflicts. I don't think there is a better reel in their price range.


----------



## mmoncay11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for your input guys. I greatly appreciate it. Do you think there is a size that would be poly functional. For example usable for both Spanish and perhaps something a little bit bigger? Thanks.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

You can use a 4000 for both. It'll handle inshore and the Spanish game


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Conflict 4000 with 20lb spiderwire STEALTH braid w/ 300yds, in case you ran into a king bite while working on spanish lures like yozuri.


----------

